# Everyone who has them, post your solid state amp and give summary.



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

OK. 

Here is my twisted mind, I'm into solid state amps and modeling amps. Post em if you got em and give your reviews.

I'm first. I have a mustang III with some custom patches. I made a dumble patch that replicates Mayer's W.T.L.I live tone to about 90 percent using my Mayer strat. 

Also have a great 60s Marshall rock tone. 

The amp actually takes od pedals quite well. Smooth overdrive from both models I have been using.

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 90s Fender red knob M80.

Great cleans and even the O/D channel isn't bad. Very loud, it is just cracked open at home.
I tried it in a band setting and was getting drowned out. It sounded a bit boxy cranked too.

Cool little amp though. It's always nice to have an SS amp kicking around.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

I run one of these:










It's fed by this:










Takes pedals. But I don't use 'em much these days.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Johnson JM60 stack is my noodling, livingroom amp. just plain easy to use and tons of models to choose from.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not taking into account my Traynor TBM10 Bass Amplifier and a Fender Frontman 15R Amplifier which I haven't used in years. These are the ones I have used lately.

1978 Polytone Mini Brute IV - Sounds great with upright bass, also great with archtops. You can get the sound/tone of jazz guitars of the 50's, 60's. It's got a 15" speaker.










Next is a ZT Amplifier Lunchbox. I use it as a backup most times. It's heavy on the mids but in a band context, it cuts across. Definitely giggable. This has a 6in speaker, but can also drive other speakers. I've used it with a 2x12. 










Forgot about my Pignose too. LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I used modelers direct to PA for several years (Vox Tonelabs).

This is a video clip of a lead tone. If anyone's interested, there are also clips of clean sounds and a run down on the set up on my channel.

Tonelab Lead tone - YouTube

First I had this one.










Then I went to this one.









I still have a Tonelab LE but I don't gig these days.

My impression is pretty positive. I figure if you can't get a decent tone from a modeler, it may not be the gear.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Deleted post.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't mind confessing that I like to use my Traynor DG30D a lot. The clean tone is very much to my liking. I even use the onboard FX a little, though not the distortion.

Traynor Amps: Solidstate Guitar Amps

It's got an Eminence Red Coat Governor speaker.

I also have a couple of Traynor/Yorkville bass amps and a Traynor acoustic amp, and a Pignose.

Peace, Mooh.

Edit...Has had an Eminence Cannabis Rex for years now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a Thomas Organ era Vox Berkley II from the 60's that sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't seem to bring myself to get rid of my Yamaha DG-80. Love the clean and crunch sounds. I can't play super saturated. I just don't sound good doing it so the Yamaha falls short with that but it may just be me.

Love that amp. I'm not ashamed to say so.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

any amp i have is a living room amp... hahahaha
but this the only thing i have right now that is s.s. the line 6 pod Gx. i like it because i can get a shit ton of sounds out of it, and i can play along to any song i can make my computer play.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

210 watts of face peeling clean


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

After reading Buddas post, I too forgot about my Pignose amp.

Now that's a cool little noodling amp.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Most of the time it's old tube. If I play solid state it could be the Bloc 80, one of the two Garnet stencil amps or lately the Roland Micro Cube. It's a fun little amp to fool around on sometimes. The other little solid state amps usually just sit.


----------



## Fuzzy Picklez (Apr 20, 2011)

The one on the left is a 30 watt 60s Bogen Challenger PA.
Probably my favourite amp ever. It has the saggiest, fuzziest sound ever.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't know why I forgot in my earlier post. I like the new Traynor Quarterhorse through whatever cab is handy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The only amp I have is a G-DEC 3 , 15 watt. I usually play it with the headphones on, hooked up to the laptop. But, I rarely pickup the electric anymore.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yamaha Fifty 112 for me. Great amps and built like tanks from the late 70's.I have owned all the models in those years and none of them have ever let me down. Also have a real nice little Fender Champion 110 to practice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought this one years ago, and chose it over tube amps.
It got some sneers and doubts when I showed up to jam with it, but after jamming a lot of guitar players wanted to try it.
And it wasn't due to my fantastic playing--it was my sound--which included a Boss DS-1, which also gets sneers.

Not for everybody--but I sure like it...

(Okay--for some reason I can't post an image--I click on okay after entering the image location and nothing--but it's a Roland JC-60)


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

I currently have 2 Fender Frontman 15G amps. One is going to be repaired soon. I use them as my bedroom practice amps.

I am thinking about getting something a bit bigger and better though.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm looking at a couple of Ss amps now. A tech 21 trademark 60, a prichet of some sort and a blues cube. All can be had for reasonable prices used. Love the fact that SS amps don't hold their value as they are not "cool". They work for me.

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the tech 21 trademark 60 is one of the best-sounding amps i have played through, regardless of pedigree.

it's the amp i take with me when i'm leaving the pedal board at home.

there's one on craigslist right now, btw..


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a Phil Jones Briefcase, it's ostensibly a bass amp, but I use it for straight jazz cleans.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

At home, 95% of the time I use a Roland Microcube. I do also have a Traynor Bloc 50 and a Yorkville Mixer Amp for ........... well, whatever


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

I used to use my daughter's Fender Frontman 15R for practice after I upgraded her to a Vox Valvetronix VT40+. Now a POD HD400 drives a hi-fi Bryston 3BST 120+120 watt amp, which I might bridge to 300 watt mono if I go that route for a passive PA/monitor speaker.

As far as tone, its all good enough for me since my playing skill and creativity (or lack thereof) will always trump tone.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I've had several SS amps, and I've been "happy" with all of them to certain degrees. My first amp after my re-introduction to playing was a late 90's Crate GT60 or GT65, I don't remember. 60 watt three channel (clean, drive, solo) footswitchable single 12 with reverb. No complaints, it was a decent little unit, punchy, loud with good cleans, an ok drive channel and a ton of gain on the solo channel, took pedals fine too. Next was a nearly new Crate Flexwave 212, basicly the same as the GT60, but 120 watts in a 212 with digital effects, it was good all around performer too, the foot switch was a little bit tricky to use though. I traded that one in on a new Crate FW120 Halfstack, identical to the 212, except of course it was a stack. This amp had some reliability issues, I had to have it serviced for a signal problem on the high gain channel, it was a simple fix, and cost me less than $20. The digital effects on it went wonky after that, I heard from the man I traded it to. I traded the HS for a 90's Peavey Transtube 212. The Transtube was a great amp, built like a tank, and heavy as one too. Nice cleans, and a drive channel that could go from just a touch to the brutalest of brutals metals. Took pedals like a champ, and was hella freakin' loud too, the whole time I owned it I didn't turn it up past 2. The volume was the reason I got rid of it, it was just too much amp for what I needed it for. Now I've got a Johnson JT50. It's a single 12, 5o watt modeler with an early digitech processor. I'm perfectly satisfied with it, it works great, has lots of great amp models, multiple reverbs, multiple delays, all the effects you could ever want without the reliability issues that my last Crate had. I would compare it to the Line 6 Flextone series, but give it an edge in the tonal quality area. All that being said, my next amp will be a tube amp. Nothing against the solid states at all, I'm just going to go in a different direction.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm suprised no one has talked about the Roland JC amps, I had a JC-77 that sounded awesome, the stereo analog chorus was breathtaking and it was a great pedal platform. 

View attachment 1543


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

zurn said:


> I'm suprised no one has talked about the Roland JC amps, I had a JC-77 that sounded awesome, the stereo analog chorus was breathtaking and it was a great pedal platform.
> 
> View attachment 1543


Check post 20--I mentioned my JC 60--I would have posted a picture, but currently I don't seem to be able to post pictures.
I know the process, but it's not working.

I agree with you though.

I wish I'd seen a 77 first as the two speaker set up sounded better with the chorus than the 60's one speaker--but it still sounded great.

there were times I'd show up to a jam with it, and others would think I was crazy or worse for bringing that amp--but after they heard what it could do, most of them changed their minds, and some wanted to try it out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Fender Sidekick SK20 Chorus, which is a kind of teeny JC-120. Ten big _nominal_ watts (I'm guessing more like 4 real ones) a side into a pair of 8" speakers, with dry out one speaker, and wet out the other. I've modded it to nudge the delay range over a bit, tighten up the bass (bigger output caps), and smooth out the overdrive a bit. NOT giggable, but a lot of fun when you start patching things into the stereo FX loop.

I also have a 2W battery-powered porta-amp I made that went across the country with me and still serves as my primary bench amp for testing things. You can see inner/outer pics here: http://hammer.ampage.org/files/Miniamp.zip

I bought a Heathkit TA-16 combo amp last year, replaced the missing grill cloth with Boogie-style cane, and have it 80% operational. Still trying to find the right bulb to replace the burnt-out one for the tremolo circuit, and tweak the reverb to my tastes, but everything else works fine. Replaced the input transistors with lower noise ones, swapped out the power supply caps for ones that are 38 years newer, and installed a 3-position bright switch on each channel. A little bit of hum left top sort out, but that may simply be the damn fluorescent lights in the garage - the only place I've ever fired it up. Pretty dang loud for a suppposed 25 watts, but I think the rating is conservative. The power transformer on this thing eats the power transformer on my SK-20 for lo-cal snack, and the magnets on the speakers are much larger than those pictured. I bought it because one of my friends in high school had one that he built.










Bought a dysfunctional Heathkit TA-17 head two months back. This thing is a monster. If I ever breathe life into it again, watch out!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a Randall RG80-112SC. It's the little brother of the RG100-ES amps that are still popular with a lot of Dimebag fans. I used to have the RG100-ES but really didn't need a stack so grabbed this about 5 years ago. It was assembled on October 31st, 1989, has a Celestion G12H-100 in it, and goes from jazz cleans to face melting distortion. Even the clean channel has a gain knob and either channel can be used separately or both can be blended together.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

zurn said:


> I'm suprised no one has talked about the Roland JC amps, I had a JC-77 that sounded awesome, the stereo analog chorus was breathtaking and it was a great pedal platform.
> 
> View attachment 1543


I had a JC-55 that I adored. The stereo chorus was to die for. The built-in distortion ....... not so much. I was not impressed with the way mine took dirt pedals either. She sure was sweet for what she was though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a Roland Blues Cube BC-30. 30 watt, 1x12, two channel. The distortion channel is modelled after the Boss DS-1 I believe - I roll it back for a more than acceptable OD crunch. It has a nice analog sound, tubish. It handles floor units the the Vox ToneLab and the Boss ME-25 very well. Good with pedals too. No Fender or JC120 clean, but more of a warm clean -I like the sound with my Ibanez hollow body. These are just stock pix. I have an Eminence Private Jack in it right now.

Because it's SS, I can run it at low apartment levels 




















I also have a Vox Pathfinder 15R which is best little analog SS practice amp around for $120. (I got it thown in for free when I puchased a guitar from a guy about 6 years ago.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a VERY interesting two-layer baffle.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I picked an immaculate Traynor DG30 from L&M rental stock recently for $100 that is light, small and very warm and tube-like in it's response - perfect for jamming and headphone practice.

View attachment 1546


I'm hoping my new ZT lunchbox will work in a band situation as well. Although I haven't tried it yet, testimonials claim it will.

View attachment 1547


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The only one I have is a '77 Roland JC120. I use it for Rhodes and Wurlitzer and sounds great. It's got one original speaker and one JBL K120. I wish I had another k120 to go with it...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a Yamaha G-115 Solid state amp,100 watts , 1-15 inch speaker, i have had this since 1980, this thing is a back breaker, i don't use it much, but when i do people think its a tube amp, has alot of low end punch...this amp sold new 1977 for 750.00, they are worth about 150.00 now but worth much more too me..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I had a JC-55 that I adored. The stereo chorus was to die for. The built-in distortion ....... not so much. I was not impressed with the way mine took dirt pedals either. She sure was sweet for what she was though.


The distortion I never used after testing it out a few times early on, but I found mine takes pedals very well.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> I have a Yamaha G-115 Solid state amp,100 watts , 1-15 inch speaker, i have had this since 1980, this thing is a back breaker, i don't use it much, but when i do people think its a tube amp, has alot of low end punch...this amp sold new 1977 for 750.00, they are worth about 150.00 now but worth much more too me..


Haha. I had the 4-12 version of that amp. It sure was loud. And heavy.

Maybe the 1-15 version is warmer sounding, because there was no mistaking mine for a tube rig.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> Maybe the 1-15 version is warmer sounding, because there was no mistaking mine for a tube rig.



I have played through the 2x12 model , never tried the 4-12 , this one with the 15 inch speaker sure sound much different then the 2-12 i tried...


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Given the current price and supply of tubes, I thought I'd revive this old thread.

Here's one of my favorite SS amps. Was a gift from the wife over a decade ago. Vox Pathfinder 15R. Sounds fantastic, with great reverb and tremolo. I've had some nice amps but this amp holds its own. I did perform the LED mod on the amp, was a subtle difference which seems to have smoothed the overdrive a bit. Love this amp.
Just spent an hour playing with it and my tele. Plugged straight in and tonnes of fun.


----------



## PTO (11 mo ago)

I have a Yamaha THR10C and a H&K AmpMan classic if we’re counting pedalboard amps. In the past I’ve had a Vox Pathfinder 15r like above and a Tech 21 Trademark 10. Both were good but I miss the latter more: it was a bit less “forward” and I liked the way it looked. Would love to try a Trademark 60 (also mentioned earlier) someday, though it is different than the 10 and 30.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I only have one - a Yamaha THR100H. I like it because it's a modeller made for those of us that don't want to be fiddling with a computer all the time. Even has a rotary switch on the back to change the power tube modeling.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Solid state has come a long way in recent years. I'm definitely a fan. They're portable, powerful and they sound & feel great.

Quilter OD202 (Fender-like), Matrix VB800 (tube preamp, voiced like a JCM800), DV Mark Little GH and Little FG.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

I have sold all my tube amps - Dr Z, Mesa TC-50 (acquired here) and a 5150 Iconic this year. All were great. All had to be super loud to get the signal where I needed it. Or I had to add pedals. So now Im on a SS / digital quest.....my most recent buy is the Super Champ xd head. Technically no solid state, hybrid.

In the last couple of months I have had :

NOS 2021 Super Champ x2 15 head - Love this amp, not too loud, 2 channels and you can set both to be a champ and have one as a boosted champ. - Will sell or trade
Nextone Stage 40 was very repsonsive thru an extension cab. - Sold it
Katana is terrific, versatile, great clean and medium drives, gain is good not stellar - keeping it
Blackstar Silverline 50 - terrific amp and great sound quality. Mostly in Fenderish vibe, good built in distortion, takes pedals well - For Sale
Hughes & Kettner Black Spirit - floor similar to the Grandmeister, solid state, can set 4 channels for jam or gigs, xlr out, Redbox DI, sounds great on all 4 channels, using for recording - will sell or trade

Any questions feel free to ask...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Two solid state amps used for gigs. Quilter 101 Reverb with a Blockdock 10 cab for guitar and Traynor SB110 combo for bass. Both have great tone and I can carry the amp in one hand and a guitar or bass in the other.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a few. But I never gig with any except for the Milkman The Amp with a cab (10" speaker) which I got just recently. I use it for when we're doing duo or trio shows. It's easy to carry, doesn't take space. And sounds good to me. I also plug it into the PA as it has an xlr output.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a 1994 Peavey Bandit. It was a a combo converted to a head. These amps are versatile and a good workhorse.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> I have a 1994 Peavey Bandit. It was a a combo converted to a head. These amps are versatile and a good workhorse.
> View attachment 415196


I am nver sure what the difference is between the silver and red stripe versions are in terms of desirability?


----------



## beachbuminthesun (Nov 4, 2019)

I recently got a Peavey Musician 400 head after seeing this video  and seeing one locally for cheap. I think it sounds stupid cool for certain styles and has really unique fx section. Does a really unique crunch tone that doesn't feel 1 dimensional like other SS amps, but that you wouldn't get out a tube amp. 

It also has a line out (the booster jack) that makes it the heaviest crappiest FX pedal you've heard. 

It's 200 watts and I've been playing it out of a 2x12 with 65watt speakers. It sounds great, but I think I'm doing something to it because there's a weird smell now when it's on... I should get a proper cab for it soon...


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

The mother of all SS amps for metal. Those who know, know. I love this amp and its a legendary one. Early 90’s and in mint condition.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

This one.....does it all.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

loudtubeamps said:


> This one.....does it all.
> View attachment 416747


Made my back hurt just looking at the photo...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Voxguy76 said:


> Given the current price and supply of tubes, I thought I'd revive this old thread.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite SS amps. Was a gift from the wife over a decade ago. Vox Pathfinder 15R. Sounds fantastic, with great reverb and tremolo. I've had some nice amps but this amp holds its own. I did perform the LED mod on the amp, was a subtle difference which seems to have smoothed the overdrive a bit. Love this amp.
> Just spent an hour playing with it and my tele. Plugged straight in and tonnes of fun.
> ...



What's the LED mod? Replace clipping diodes with LEDs?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> What's the LED mod? Replace clipping diodes with LEDs?


Basically clipping or removing the LED's, which smooths the overdrive out.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have 2 ss bass amps:
GK RB400IV - fairly old tech, 240W head @15ish lbs, perfect for jam/rehearse/small gig. GK known for big crisp clean that overdrives to a very nice crunch if desired, I love their sound. Some don’t love the (almost) inherent top end, for me it compresses musically in that range, if I dial it with my ears. Lots of powerful EQ, worth taking time to read up on how it all works.

Mesa D-800 - modern lightweight power, 800W, 6-7 lbs, industry standard DI out, perfect for a gig bag backup. I don’t love the tone as much, the clean is never perfectly crisp, and their overdrive is sorta thin sounding, that said, it is a good sounding and built like a tank amp suitable to any gig.


----------



## Wag (8 mo ago)

Walter Woods Electracoustic 100 watt stereo amp. Stunning sound, light, powerful, multi voltage switch and indestructible. Jim Hall, Tal Farlow, Jimmy Johnson and many others use this amp.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Voxguy76 said:


> Given the current price and supply of tubes, I thought I'd revive this old thread.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite SS amps. Was a gift from the wife over a decade ago. Vox Pathfinder 15R. Sounds fantastic, with great reverb and tremolo. I've had some nice amps but this amp holds its own. I did perform the LED mod on the amp, was a subtle difference which seems to have smoothed the overdrive a bit. Love this amp.
> Just spent an hour playing with it and my tele. Plugged straight in and tonnes of fun.
> ...


I wish I never sold mine. 

My Orange Micro Terror isn't straight solid state, but I love it. It's shockingly loud too if it needs to be. I also have my Yamaha THR which is great.

For bass I have one of those Ampeg micro stacks (the one based on an SVT). That thing is amazing. Unfortunately I think I'm going to have to sell it to get some funds and some space. I don't play bass in bands anymore and it just sits here.


----------



## Blamecanada312 (8 mo ago)

Friedman BE Mini 30 watt thru a Traynor 1 x 12 cab. Sounds huge. Marshally. I dont play with a clean tone. Great little amp. Actually amazing what can be done. Glorious time to be alive.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Simple, basic, Traynor QuarterHorse. 25w pedal amp. Great sound and volume for what it is.

Some more oomph, Marshall 5275 (Reverb 75) with Celestion Sidewinder 150w.
Band I was in auditioned a new bassist. He commented that my Marshall sounded better/fuller than the other guitarist's Mesa triple rec. lol

Also have a Boss Katana 100 112 that I bought as a novelty because I didn't want to jump into a pedal rabbit hole.
Barely used. I spent more time with it on the computer, tweaking effects, than actually playing through it.

Bass;
Markbass Jeff Berlin 115 (500w @ 4Ω). Gigging amp.
Traynor SB115 (200w @ 4Ω). Spontaneous jam amp.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> *Band I was in* auditioned a new bassist.


Sorry for the slight derail.
This isn't "Tannery Row" you're talking about..is it?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Sorry for the slight derail.
> This isn't "Tannery Row" you're talking about..is it?


No. Prior to them and the Groove Robbers.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Traynor Guitar Master, YSR - II. Its ok for a 50-year old SS combo. Sounds acceptable as a pedal platform. The straight-in tone is not so good, shows its age as and early SS experiment.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

mooh mentionned, (hell, a _decade_ ago) that his favourite was a Traynor DG30D. I bought one on 2009, and have been impressed by nearly everything it does. Bravo, Traynor designers.
The reverb (24bit) is particularly noteworthy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Traynor AM 225
Katana 100 Mk 2
Blackstar Fly 3
Traynor TVM 15


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

2N1305 said:


> mooh mentionned, (hell, a _decade_ ago) that his favourite was a Traynor DG30D. I bought one on 2009, and have been impressed by nearly everything it does. Bravo, Traynor designers.
> The reverb (24bit) is particularly noteworthy.


Somewhere along the line I replaced the speaker again, to an Eminence Cannabis Rex. Still have that amp and still use it occasionally. I've really re-embraced my youthful love for small single speaker tube amps (even if I do sometimes run two at a time), but the sheer reliability, tone, flexibility, and good construction of that DG30 makes it a good second amp in a two amp rig.

Still have a Quarterhorse, and an Orange Micro Terror (hybrid), both fun little amps with lots of personality.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Still have a Quarterhorse


I bought another after selling my first. Dumb mistake, but I'm alright now.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Had this many years ago and it was a really great SS amp:








Trademark 60 (original) – Tech 21 NYC


OWNER’S MANUAL TRADEMARK 60 Two Channels, 60 watts. Channel 1 offers a range of Fender® styles, from chiming clean to sizzling, saturated ‘tweed’ tone. The cunning Punch control sets the amount of midrange break-up and overdrive, and a Bite™ button tightens the low end and adds brightness...



www.tech21nyc.com





However, recently, the Katana series of amps are incredible. I’ve owned the Kat 100 head twice and the 100 Artist combo. The head is the the star of their show imho. The basic, built in Boss effects were awesome. The built in speaker was so handy for late night practicing. I don’t own one anymore but if if I was going SS/digital again this would be my choice.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Lots of folks have a prejudice of solid state amps without trying those type of amps, I know that I did.

Then a friend let me try out his Crate Power Block, he lent it to me for a couple of months.
I was blown away from the dynamics that little amp has. You can set the gain at 3 o'clock, roll the volume knob down to 7 and the thing came close to having some tube dynamics, with the help of some 12ax7 tubes from my two VHT Valvulator 1's and two more 12ax7 tubes tubes inside my Digitech 2112 SGS.



















I think solid state amps have come along way, even though my Crate Power Blocks are ancient.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I think solid state amps have come along way, even though my Crate Power Blocks are ancient.


And you still find people basing their opinion on solid state amps on ones from the 60s--and often on the word of others.
Good to see many here who are not like that.

For years my main amp was a Roland JC-60.
It's more than I need at home, and I don't need it other places.
But I do still use it.

Great cleans, and I like how pedals work with it.
I never really used the distortion control much.
the Chorus is real good though, and part of the reason I love chorus.
(And have chorus pedals, to use with other amps.)

I do remember more than one time going to jam and people questioning my choice of amp--if not outright mocking it.
then after we play--even if my playing didn't wow them, I got many compliments on my tone--and people who wanted to try it out.
Well it works for what I do.

For bass, may main amp is a Fender Rumble--and it gets a nice boomy sound, that you can still tame if you need to--and the option of using it like a DI with a speaker is cool too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

the JC60








The Rumble (And my Traynor TBM10--which I got for almost nothing on sale, when I needed a practice bass amp--it's noticeable heavier than the Rumble)


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

It's rare to find Traynor amps here in the US.
Back in the 1980's, a bass player friend of mine had a bass and a combo 2x12 guitar amp. They impressed the he'll out of me.
I always have my eyes out for Traynor amps here in the States.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

My latest SS amp on top of my Quilter 😊










The one SS amp I miss though is the Vox Pathfinder 15r - one of my all time favourite SS amps.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Xevyn said:


> My latest SS amp on top of my Quilter 😊
> 
> View attachment 421148
> 
> ...


Does the Quilter have an effects loop ?
How many watts does it give out ?


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a few SS amps but the one that impresses me and that I use the most is a Vox MSB25. For recording - I don't think it could manage a full band practice or gig. Purchased sort of as a novelty more than anything, but it's surprisingly toneful.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Does the Quilter have an effects loop ?
> How many watts does it give out ?


I believe that one is 200W and has an effects loop. (Looks really sweet, btw). I have an OD202 (also 200W) and it's always loud enough. I switched to higher wattage speakers to be on the safe side.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Does the Quilter have an effects loop ?
> How many watts does it give out ?


Yep, it's got an FX loop, headphone jack and line out with cab sim (it can be turned off by setting it to FRFR mode) 

200W at either 4 or 8 ohm according to the manual. It will take a 16 ohm cab as well.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Relic said:


> I have a few SS amps but the one that impresses me and that I use the most is a Vox MSB25. For recording - I don't think it could manage a full band practice or gig. Purchased sort of as a novelty more than anything, but it's surprisingly toneful.


Another Vox SS amp that I love and may try to get back one of these days is the Pathfinder 15R.


----------

